# 7 year old being tested



## Guest (Nov 28, 2001)

I understand, pringleclown, what you are going through.... my son has been seeing a ped gastroenterologist for over a year... we are finally getting somewhere. They just prescribed dicyclomine twice a day for him... I was just reading the side effects and precautions that go along with this medication. I'm not sure whether I'd rather deal with the medication side effects or the IBS!!?? He will sit on the toilet at times and just cry!!!! that his stomach hurts so bad... we have tried fiber, mirilax, zantac, equalactin... now dicyclomine. We also are getting tested for Chron's..... Hope all goes well for you and yours.Any suggestions from anyone?


----------



## 17367 (Mar 26, 2006)

I was checked for Crohns. They have similar symptoms but people with Crohns should have a low fiber diet. You have probly noticed that heat will help a bit. I'm sorry for no other help. I still haven't found a way to deal with my pain. Good luck with your son.-Katie


----------

